# Does Burning Green Wood In Broiler Work?



## StihlRockin' (Feb 19, 2014)

What is your first-hand experience with burning green firewood in your outdoor furnace?

I've gone to the internet and read some stuff on the topic and talked to a few people, but wanted to really hear about people's personal experience rather what they've become to understand. I'm talking the outdoor type furnaces that heat water and the heat is brought out via a heat exchanger. There would be a fan behind the exchanger in the house and another fan on the door of the furnace.

I've heard many different percentage statistics on the loss of energy via steam and all that stuff. However, have you or do you burn green wood? If so, how do you do it? Is there a trick or way to get it to burn enough to make it worthwhile?

Thanks,

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 19, 2014)

About as good as burning wet sponges....

It really does not take much effort at all to burn seasoned wood. Not sure where there is a question in regards to the matter.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 19, 2014)

No. From first-hand experience.

The best way to make green wood worthwhile is to let it sit for another year.  If you try to burn green wood you may have trouble keeping a fire going during idle times (there was a recent thread on this.) It will smoke more. It will take more wood to create the same amount of heat. There is no trick to make it as good as seasoned wood.

There are species that naturally have a lower moisture content and some species that dry more quickly than others. Generally, standing dead will have a lower moisture content especially the upper/smaller portion of the tree. Now if you're running out of wood you can mix green with your seasoned wood to extend your supply - not saying it's good, but you do what you have to just to get by. If things are that bad you should probably also turn down the thermostat, double check for insulation and air leaks, and get to cutting for next year already!


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you, yes, should you, OH HECK NO!


----------



## Poston5 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a wood boiler and it burns green wood with no problems. I can literally cut is down today and burn it tomorrow and really not notice a difference in the burn itself. It obviously won't last as long but oh well. Now when it turns to warmer weather you will need to tend to it a little more. I have tried to burn my wet wood when it is cold and my dry stuff when its warm. But you can burn wet wood anytime you just need to put less in the firebox at times to keep it burning smaller amounts. Owb's make it really nice because you can cut and burn and don't have to handle the wood multiple times during the drying process. Just don't make your neighbors mad from the smoke.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes, you can burn green wood. It will use a lot more wood, smoke like a steam locomotive, and create a crap-load of creosote. I've heard of guys that get it bad enough it oozes down from the chimney to the ground around the boiler like tar. Chimney fires are common as they 'self clean". It is harder to maintain steady water jacket temps which can produce condensation and shorten boiler life. The old mentality(and selling point) was to oversize your boiler, firebox and door so it could keep up during higher heat demand, but you could burn "anything you could fit through the door". It is definitely better to burn seasoned wood.


----------



## Cerran (Feb 20, 2014)

Take a look at it this way:

Green wood freshly cut has a moisture content depending on species and type usually between 45 and 55%.

If you take a cord of wood green that weighs 5500 pounds green and 50% moisture than means literally half of the weight of the wood is water.

If you assume the wood has a energy content of around 23 million Btu per cord and you assume you burn it green, the energy lost is going to be:

2750*1250 Btu = 3.8437 MMbtu

if you season the wood, the losses are less than half of that number, plus you get cleaner combustion. If you were to account for the cleaner combustion green versus seasoned I would likely tack another 30-50% losses onto that 2.8 MMBtu meaning 20-25% of your potential heat from a cord is lost instead of around 6%.


----------



## Joesell (Feb 20, 2014)

You can burn tires and trash in your owb, but that's dumb too! Season your wood.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 20, 2014)

You guys are something else. Talking about burning green wood like its the devil.

StihlRockin, I burn nothing but green wood. And by green wood I mean wood that I cut, split, and stacked less than 6 months ago. Heck sometimes it gets thrown out of my truck into a pile next to my owb and I burn it that week. I've got an ash I'm doing that to right now. People say how it steams like a train or smokes so bad blah blah blah, but from my own experience I've yet to see that. 

Basic math says it burns less efficiently, we all know that, but the fact is you can burn green wood. No special ways needed to do it either. I'm sure ill get flamed hard over this but its what I do.


----------



## bert the turtle (Feb 20, 2014)

Sure you can burn it. I have a neighbor who does so. I know when he is doing it by the layer of smoke that goes at least a quarter mile down the road. I'm very happy that the prevailing wind doesn't blow towards my house.

Feel free to do it if you absolutely do not give a damn about anyone but yourself. When the wood burning appliance ban hits your neighborhood please don't ***** about the government intruding on your freedom. Freedom comes with responsibility. Get yourself together and let it season a while before you burn it.


----------



## mainewoods (Feb 20, 2014)

Why do you ask? Do you plan on making a habit of it, or are you just out of seasoned?


----------



## danl (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it depends on the boiler, From what I understand some of the new gassifiers won't work with green wood.

On the other hand my H4 Hardy burns it and does pretty good. There is no comparison between burning green wood and well seasoned dry wood. It takes less wood burns hotter and cleaner. \
That being said I am burning some pretty green wood right now simply because I underestimated Winter 2014, caught me completeley off guard, that and my wife broke her ankle and had surgery and I haven't been able to get to the woods where I have quite a bit of well seasoned wood laying down just waiting for me to haul it in. That and the mud is about 2 feet deep...

Also I have very little smoke with my Hardy, even with green wood. When I burn the good stuff there is no smoke I can only see the heat signature coming out of the stack.

I wish I knew why some of them smoke so bad.


----------



## djones (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you ?? Yes. If you have nothing else ?? Yes. But plan better for next season. Estimate your yearly needs and add another 20% for winters like this one. If I run out and have nothing else, Oh well, it's green time, or pallets or scrap lumber, whatever is handy to keep us warm, but then I kick myself for not planning for a better supply. This year I won't run out, may burn more pine, but it's seasoned or long dead.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 20, 2014)

I basically burn just red oak. I have burned 2 year dry wood and I have burned wood that I cut, split and throw in and I don't see a difference in the amount of smoke coming out my boiler. Yes the dry wood does burn cleaner and more completely but my house stays 72 degrees either way. Some of you seem to get down right mad at people for burning green wood and I just don't get it. I suppose your mad I also enjoy driving my old polluting dodges when I could be in a prius. There just seems to be other things to be more upset about than someone burning some unseasoned wood. Carry on.


----------



## Jon B. (Feb 20, 2014)

I have - and do - burned unseasoned, green, wet stuff in my boiler. As has been said, it still heats the water that heats my house. Nearly everything I've burned this season was harvested last summer; mostly ash but some elm and walnut. The walnut is from late in 2012, so was a year old going into this heating season.

Chimney fire in an outdoor boiler? Who cares? The stack is only 8 feet tall, there's no structure around it, and it's made of stainless steel. Yes, there's black crap on it, and slowly migrating down the outside. The nature of boilers is that, no matter what you burn, the firebox an never get really, really hot. It's surrounded by water, so can't get beyond the water temperature. It will condense the by-products of combustion. Always. Even with really dry wood.

If all you have is green wood, burn it. My neighbor generally heats his place with green cottonwood. It burns. Is it the most bestest there is? Nope. But it'll do in a pinch.

Jon


----------



## firebrick43 (Feb 20, 2014)

Does burning green wood in a Outside boiler work? 

*YES*

It works to piss your neighbors off. I know, some of you are such wonderful neighbors and care. Would you care if your neighbors blasted music a 3 in the morning? Would you care if you need help immediately and your neighbors hearts are so hardened that they tell you to pound sand when you ask for help? 

It works to help cause draconian regulation by the EPA. Yes I know you again don't care that everyone else won't be able to buy their stove/owb because you already have yours. What happens when yours rust out? EPA regulation is coming due to the smoke these things put out. 

It works at lightening your pocket book. 
You still have to transport wood and saw it. Surprising how many see this part as low cost but do the math sometime on what a pickup load of wood cost and you would be surprised. Why do more. It cost money. Owb already use more wood than other means. Most use 14 cords a year around here of dry wood. Why do another 30 percent. Don't forget your back. Gentleman at work is alwayspaying the chiropractor due to wrestling large wet rounds into the boilers door. 





andydodgegeek said:


> I basically burn just red oak. I have burned 2 year dry wood and I have burned wood that I cut, split and throw in and I don't see a difference in the amount of smoke coming out my boiler. Yes the dry wood does burn cleaner and more completely but my house stays 72 degrees either way. Some of you seem to get down right mad at people for burning green wood and I just don't get it. I suppose your mad I also enjoy driving my old polluting dodges when I could be in a prius. There just seems to be other things to be more upset about than someone burning some unseasoned wood. Carry on.




Because most boilers smoke worse than than anything else when burned with green wood. Does yours? I don't know but I can show you half a dozen that do. One so badly that it's dangerous to drive by as the smoke makes vision on the road nil with the prevailing winds. I think part of the problem however to is the chimney height or lack of, the ones that I see smoking owners don't care to add any chimney either.


----------



## Jon B. (Feb 20, 2014)

Firebrick43 said:
_"Because most boilers smoke worse than than anything else when burned with green wood. Does yours? I don't know but I can show you half a dozen that do. One so badly that it's dangerous to drive by as the smoke makes vision on the road nil with the prevailing winds. I think part of the problem however to is the chimney height or lack of, the ones that I see smoking owners don't care to add any chimney either."_

Exaggerate much? *"...makes the vision on the road nil..."* Puh-leeze. I gotta say that I've read some ridiculous statements on here but this one is in the running for the most. Can you see my eyes rolling?

Your whole "Holier Than Thou" attitude leaps off the screen. Please get a grip before your blood pressure causes a stroke. 

Jon


----------



## Poston5 (Feb 20, 2014)

Everybody that is finally sticking up for people that burn wet wood.....thanks. Some of us work full time jobs and have owbs that can and will burn wet wet. We don't enjoy splitting and stacking. We enjoy cutting and pitching it in the boiler to stay warm. Burn whatever wood you please and by the way some of live in the county not in the city where smoke could be an issue. Read the original post the originator was asking will they burn wet wood and we have come to the consensus that an owb will. Burn on with wet wood if that is what you have. Gotta go ....can't see through the smoke while passing a house with an owb burning wet wood....what a joke.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 20, 2014)

I have burned poorly seasoned wood in my owb and the smoke was severe for the 1st couple cycles.
Not really wet wood, so to speak, 'cause most everything I process is deadfalls, not well seasoned, but I'm not pulling leaves off of it before loading the stove...get it?
Well seasoned firewood will smoke as well when 1st loaded, just not as bad or as long.
Well seasoned firewood is your friend.
I also have my stack approx. 23 feet in the air and split my wood smaller. I rarely throw a full load in the beast.
Well seasoned firewood is your friend. Cutting deadfalls/blow downs can help with seasoning times.


----------



## hupte (Feb 20, 2014)

I've had good luck burning green wood in early fall and spring. when the boiler isn't calling for heat the green wood almost stops burning. so it seems to last longer when you don't need as much heat. I threw in some big rounds of green cottonwood on a 60 degree day and 45 degree night and those 4 rounds were still visible 24 hours later. I've thrown in a couple pieces of hedge in the same type of weather and it was burned down to coals in 12 hrs. on a really cold day I don't burn green wood cause it wont bring the water temp back up... I know a guy with a heatmore with 2 blowers on it and he only burns soft, green wood. he says its the only stuff that lasts. I think he just has too much oxygen going into the fire.

so the best thing I can figure out is it all depends on: your heating needs, the ambient temp, the kind of wood, and the blower speed, and your location.


----------



## Cerran (Feb 20, 2014)

Poston5 said:


> Everybody that is finally sticking up for people that burn wet wood.....thanks. Some of us work full time jobs and have owbs that can and will burn wet wet. We don't enjoy splitting and stacking. We enjoy cutting and pitching it in the boiler to stay warm. Burn whatever wood you please and by the way some of live in the county not in the city where smoke could be an issue. Read the original post the originator was asking will they burn wet wood and we have come to the consensus that an owb will. Burn on with wet wood if that is what you have. Gotta go ....can't see through the smoke while passing a house with an owb burning wet wood....what a joke.



Lots of people with full time jobs find time to get ahead in their wood supply and season their wood.

People are right, if you have the gall to complain about EPA regs while burning green wood you don't really have a let to stand on. Burning green wood in OWB's is why many townships have banned them.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 20, 2014)

Jon B. said:


> Firebrick43 said:
> _"Because most boilers smoke worse than than anything else when burned with green wood. Does yours? I don't know but I can show you half a dozen that do. One so badly that it's dangerous to drive by as the smoke makes vision on the road nil with the prevailing winds. I think part of the problem however to is the chimney height or lack of, the ones that I see smoking owners don't care to add any chimney either."_
> 
> Exaggerate much? *"...makes the vision on the road nil..."* Puh-leeze. I gotta say that I've read some ridiculous statements on here but this one is in the running for the most. Can you see my eyes rolling?
> ...


I have personally experienced this several times on two different roads. One was at a pretty major local intersection with a traffic light, and you could not see a darn thing. Because of this traffic was backed up a good half mile on the more major road and I'm amazed there was no accident. Why is it hard to be believe that drivers would not be able to see through thick smoke?

Also, in both of the locations where I drove through this there were several other homes and/or businesses that were also totally enveloped with the smoke.


----------



## Jon B. (Feb 20, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> I have personally experienced this several times on two different roads. One was at a pretty major local intersection with a traffic light, and you could not see a darn thing. Because of this traffic was backed up a good half mile on the more major road and I'm amazed there was no accident. Why is it hard to be believe that drivers would not be able to see through thick smoke?
> 
> Also, in both of the locations where I drove through this there were several other homes and/or businesses that were also totally enveloped with the smoke.



The smoke from my CB 5036 is nowhere near thick enough to not be able to see through it. Not does it come close enough to the ground to where it would be a hazard for driving through. The top of the stack is only 12 and a half feet above ground. Even burning railroad ties or tires, it would seem unreasonable. My neighbor - the cottonwood burning one - lives near a US Highway, and I drive by each day on the way to work. His smoke is very white, very thin.

Most of the exhaust from a boiler burning green wood will be water vapor, and will be evaporated within 50-100 feet of the stack.

Several homes and business "completely enveloped"? Pull the other leg, please. Were the whole damn boiler and wood-pile on fire?

Jon


----------



## greendohn (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, what he said about water vapor^^
Admittedly, when I'm burning less than optimally seasoned firewood and load the hungry greedy beast to the hilt,, I get some pretty good smoke rolling for a cycle or two...
I very rarely load it full tilt, unless it's below zero with wind.
It's not rocket science. Well seasoned firewood is your friend, but you don't need a moisture meter to fire an owb...


----------



## Cerran (Feb 20, 2014)

Jon B. said:


> The smoke from my CB 5036 is nowhere near thick enough to not be able to see through it. Not does it come close enough to the ground to where it would be a hazard for driving through. The top of the stack is only 12 and a half feet above ground. Even burning railroad ties or tires, it would seem unreasonable. My neighbor - the cottonwood burning one - lives near a US Highway, and I drive by each day on the way to work. His smoke is very white, very thin.
> 
> Most of the exhaust from a boiler burning green wood will be water vapor, and will be evaporated within 50-100 feet of the stack.
> 
> ...



Assuming the fire is burning hot, which for many OWB operators is not the case.


----------



## Poston5 (Feb 20, 2014)

Next time we all burn a big brush pile, make sure that you make the pile and then let it properly dry before you light it. If not we might smoke out the neighborhood. The way I propose drying it, is split it and stack it multiple times in multiple locations.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 20, 2014)

Poston5 said:


> can't see through the smoke while passing a house with an owb burning wet wood....what a joke.


No joke, I have driven through this scenario several times myself. One time was from the boiler of one of my family members that lives up the road from me. The smoke was so bad, I could see it from my house, I quickly drove past their house because I thought their barn had to be on fire!


Cerran said:


> Lots of people with full time jobs find time to get ahead in their wood supply and season their wood.
> People are right, if you have the gall to complain about EPA regs while burning green wood you don't really have a let to stand on. Burning green wood in OWB's is why many townships have banned them.


Amen bother! If ya don't have time to cut/split/stack/operate your boiler properly, then call your gas/oil man for a fill up!!!



Jon B. said:


> Several homes and business "completely enveloped"? Pull the other leg, please.


I suppose the smog that blankets whole citys in Cali is imaginary too?


----------



## greendohn (Feb 20, 2014)

I live in a little rural town of about 200 homes. There are 6 woodstoves just walking around my block, in use, right now. My garage wood stove, an old Riteway will smoke some too unless I'm firing the snot out of it..with well seasoned wood.
I installed the owb in '07 and didn't put a stack on it the 1st year, was burning some pretty good wood and the smoke wasn't all water vapor! Ask my neighbors and got an honest answer,, The could smell my stove burning. Installed 15 foot of SS stack on it and life is good for me and my neighbors.
Lets not forget that moisture and ashes are acidic when mixed and acidic conditions are not good for boiler plate...well seasoned firewood is your friend.
We should all be good stewards of wood burning so we can keep putting it to the gas man w/o trouble from our useless uncle.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 20, 2014)

Jon B. said:


> The smoke from my CB 5036 is nowhere near thick enough to not be able to see through it. Not does it come close enough to the ground to where it would be a hazard for driving through. The top of the stack is only 12 and a half feet above ground. Even burning railroad ties or tires, it would seem unreasonable. My neighbor - the cottonwood burning one - lives near a US Highway, and I drive by each day on the way to work. His smoke is very white, very thin.
> 
> Most of the exhaust from a boiler burning green wood will be water vapor, and will be evaporated within 50-100 feet of the stack.
> 
> ...


Sure, feel free to call me a liar anytime. 

No, there was a huge plume of thick, white smoke (not steam) pouring out of the top of the short stack. The one I witnessed most recently looked like a giant burning leaf pile from a distance, it was only on closer approach that you could see the smoke pouring out of the OWB. But of course, I must have made all that up.

In fact the emissions from burning wood are not very high on my list of concerns, even from people who burn in really foolish and irresponsible ways, as we face other far more serious pollution issues. Beyond the pollution issues it mostly wastes a lot of energy up the stack, and eventually that kind of waste will be unaffordable for most who do it. However, if someone were to be doing that near me there would definitely be consequences.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty sure the OP asked for "first-hand experience" on this. I would love to see, by a show of hands, how many folks in this thread that posted against it actually own and operate an OWB. 

I would absolutely rather burn nice, seasoned hardwoods. But the reality is, not everyone does. I was unable to get ahead of the game last year to set enough wood back to do so. I have my reasons, none of which I had any control over. If that pisses you off, then I don't know what to tell ya. I know how my owb reacts to burning green wood, and it's nothing like what many of you have said you've witnesses.

Now on the other hand, I know of a gentleman that owns and operates a Hardy owb. A huge reason as to why I chose not to look into Hardy's when I was looking was because that thing does, in fact, smoke quite a bit. I won't deny that some do as I've seen it myself.

Why my CB 6048 doesn't smoke as much as his Hardy I don't know, and honestly I won't sit here in my recliner and act like I do know what I'm talking about. I'm not a wood-burner designer/engineer, and I'm certainly no thermodynamic expert so I won't pretend to be like lots of folks on here do.

The reality of it is, you won't know how the owb will do with green wood until you try it out. From there, it's all up to you.


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 20, 2014)

All I can say is if you do burn green wood in your OWB and it fogs out the neighborhood then use a little common sense and DON"T!
Soon you will face the extinction of these devices and will be forced to purchase even more expensive devices in which you won't be able to burn green wood so might as well start burning the correct way right now!

AND....anyone that uses wood to heat their home (and this is not your first year) that does not have a sufficient stock of wood to make it through the year then you might want to re-consider your heating resource.
I see no excuse for only having enough wood to get you through one winter and running out should never be allowed. This crap about working a full time job is ridiculous. Do you think everyone else that burns wood only works part time or is retired? Are you waiting for the Obama wood handout program because you don't feel you should have to get off your butt and cut a little more wood than is absolutely necessary to get you through a few months of heating?

There is a guy down the road that has an OWB and I almost never see smoke coming from his. In fact sometimes I wonder if he even uses it but the rack of wood next to it fills up and empties so he must.
Now the guy a little further down? Silly amounts of smoke. It covers the entire area and looks just like a fog bank. It stinks as well. 
Protect what you have, burn good dry seasoned wood or at least get an OWB that doesn't choke everyone out if you have to burn a little green because of unforseen circumstances.

It is your choice in the end. If you can do it cleanly and don't mind the wasted btus then carry on but if you can't and do anyways then don't say you were never warned.


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 20, 2014)

Well if the choir would stop trying to burn green wood..........


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 20, 2014)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Pretty sure the OP asked for "first-hand experience" on this. I would love to see, by a show of hands, how many folks in this thread that posted against it actually own and operate an OWB.


In. And I count at least 5 other OWB owners on the thread saying the same. If we don't attempt to educate others and self-regulate I'm sure we won't have to wait long for our options to be mandated for us.

Regardless of the wood burning apparatus the others promoting dry wood use, the same general principles apply.


OH_Varmntr said:


> You guys are something else. Talking about burning green wood like its the devil.
> 
> StihlRockin, I burn nothing but green wood. And by green wood I mean wood that I cut, split, and stacked less than 6 months ago. Heck sometimes it gets thrown out of my truck into a pile next to my owb and I burn it that week. I've got an ash I'm doing that to right now.


It could be the devil in the end. If OWB's are banned because of a few bad apples in the bunch then we all lose. By the way - if you're burning Ash in NW Ohio then I'll bet it's probably been dead with a moisture content less than 20% for some time. So good on you for burning seasoned wood! 



andydodgegeek said:


> Some of you seem to get down right mad at people for burning green wood and I just don't get it.


The OWB owners that have advised to burn seasoned wood have been, by far, the most reasonable group to post in this thread. Most have said that you *can* burn green wood along with the reasons not to. The group with their panties in wad are the guys that seem to be promoting or defending burning green.



Jon B. said:


> Exaggerate much? *"...makes the vision on the road nil..."* Puh-leeze. I gotta say that I've read some ridiculous statements on here but this one is in the running for the most. Can you see my eyes rolling?


I know of at least 2 locations that I go past in my travels that have been an absolute traffic hazard on numerous occasions because of excessive smoke from an OWB. How many times do you think it takes for an environmentalist to pass that until they decide to take action? How many accidents before someone protests? Deaths? Oh, and how many guys have to have claim to seen it to convince you these places exist? They do. Clearly there are people in locations that should probably choose an immediate corrective action or a different alternative.


----------



## ttyR2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Remember, the nastier the smoke coming out of your wood stove, the more likely it is we'll just get shut down by the EPA that much sooner. Stop being selfish.


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Op, if you have to burn green try to mix it with some dry, and add after you have some good hot coals established. Use smaller pieces , and burn it at night if possible to keep the smoke police away. From what i understand Trees have less water in them in the dead of winter. Still no where near dry. Get some trees on the ground for next winter even if you can't cut em up right away.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 20, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> _*This is the kind of rhetoric right here that institutes bans*_.


Wow. I see. It's not the smoke then.

You're right. I'm going to be a lot more careful. I'm sorry.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 21, 2014)

Bushmans said:


> AND....anyone that uses wood to heat their home (and this is not your first year) that does not have a sufficient stock of wood to make it through the year then you might want to re-consider your heating resource.
> I see no excuse for only having enough wood to get you through one winter and running out should never be allowed.



No excuse huh? What an absolute ignorant thing to say. You have no idea what some folks go through in a years time.

I guess I still should have cut, split, and stacked wood from the couch the 2+ months I spent laid up for a blown out knee and another surgery. Afterall, I'm sure you would have right?


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 21, 2014)

Did you not read the section about unforseen circumstances? Or did you just want to read whatever you wanted to and then jump into the mess?
Also what did you do the other 10 months? I don't understand why people only cut enough wood for one season? Explain that to me? Defend that if you will. If you can't cut the wood it takes to heat your home then don't use wood to heat your home. If you would have had an appropriate stockpile then sitting on the couch with an injury would not have made one difference. Sorry if that offends you. 
When I decided to burn wood for heat I took on a responsibility to my family. If I don't have enough time, energy or persistence to cut wood and do it so I won't run out before winter is over then I will resort back to the LP delivery truck. Too many people hear about how great these wood stoves are and don't understand the responsibility that comes with them. You have to cut wood. A lot of wood. All the time.

It is not ignorant by any means you just perceived it wrong or you're mad because I questioned your choices.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 21, 2014)

...and if you burn green wood you burn more of it. So get a year ahead and get it dry, then you won't need as much the years after.

Throw a couple hundred pounds of green wood in the box, and you're throwing in 5 gallons of extra water too.

Burning green wood is a dumb practice.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 21, 2014)

This is one of the best troll threads this guy has ever started


----------



## Jon B. (Feb 21, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> This is one of the best troll threads this guy has ever started



Agreed! I'm going to quit burning green wood in my OWB and go back to railroad ties!! ;-)

I still have to say that I have never seen an OWB - mine or anyone else's that smokes like a coal-fired locomotive. Causing a traffic hazard or hiding multiple buildings from the smoke is - for me - damn hard to believe. I'll not call you a liar but I will give you grief for grossly exaggerating.

Jon


----------



## greendohn (Feb 21, 2014)

Jon B. said:


> Agreed! I'm going to quit burning green wood in my OWB and go back to railroad ties!! ;-)
> 
> I still have to say that I have never seen an OWB - mine or anyone else's that smokes like a coal-fired locomotive. Causing a traffic hazard or hiding multiple buildings from the smoke is - for me - damn hard to believe. I'll not call you a liar but I will give you grief for grossly exaggerating.
> 
> Jon




If you haven't tried old kitchen rugs, rolled up log style, you aint had a real far' in yer' owb !!  ...


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> Was the bulldoze piles not going to smoke when they burned them? That's where the firewood for these boilers comes from. Well.........?


That's fine, doesn't matter where it comes from, (sounds like a great source actually!) just get it CSS a couple years ahead like most people with a wood burning stove/furnace have to. And that stockpile sure is nice when that knee (or whatever) surgery comes up, ya don't hafta run out and cut green to burn right off the truck. Like I said earlier, just cuz ya can don't mean ya should!
I'm not too worried about the EPA taking away the dozers from those equipment operators that burn smoky logpiles, but I am worried about the EPA taking away my stove/furnace because they lump me into the same category as many irresponsible OWB operators...dirty, pollutin wood burner!


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 21, 2014)

Bushmans said:


> Did you not read the section about unforseen circumstances? Or did you just want to read whatever you wanted to and then jump into the mess?
> Also what did you do the other 10 months? I don't understand why people only cut enough wood for one season? Explain that to me? Defend that if you will. If you can't cut the wood it takes to heat your home then don't use wood to heat your home. If you would have had an appropriate stockpile then sitting on the couch with an injury would not have made one difference. Sorry if that offends you.
> When I decided to burn wood for heat I took on a responsibility to my family. If I don't have enough time, energy or persistence to cut wood and do it so I won't run out before winter is over then I will resort back to the LP delivery truck. Too many people hear about how great these wood stoves are and don't understand the responsibility that comes with them. You have to cut wood. A lot of wood. All the time.
> 
> It is not ignorant by any means you just perceived it wrong or you're mad because I questioned your choices.



You, sir, are the model wood-burning citizen and I applaud you for the stellar wood-burning example that you set for everyone. 

I bet you have a government job don't you? Sure seems like the government is telling folks how they should live their lives lately, and your above statement goes hand in hand with that mindset. 

As far as jumping into the mess, I believe I started at post #10. I'm sorry if my simple mind got this math wrong, but I believe you jumped into the mess around post #33? Oh I did read about the unforseen circumstances, but where does that line start? Who decides what crosses that line? You? 

Mad? Not at all, I find it very amusing that someone would get bent out of shape over what wood someone burns in their wood burner, so much so that they question the very foundation of a man and how he handles his responsibilities. Especially over the internet. 

Even if the LP delivery truck came to my door, they'd have no place to stick it. Natural gas? Don't have that either. Heat pump? Nope. Electric baseboard? Not anymore. Wood is my only source of heat. Now that you mention it, I feel so terrible about this all, that I'm just going to let my fire go out. Afterall, I sure don't want to let my family down because I wasn't able to get ahead enough to have dry wood to keep them warm.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 21, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> Dang, that's classic.
> 
> OH, do you still have a pic of that giant Oak you cut down in your yard?



I thought about elaborating more on that statement, but decided against it. 

You mean this little guy? It wasn't my yard, but a co-workers'.


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 21, 2014)

OH_Varmntr said:


> You, sir, are the model wood-burning citizen and I applaud you for the stellar wood-burning example that you set for everyone.
> I bet you have a government job don't you? Sure seems like the government is telling folks how they should live their lives lately, and your above statement goes hand in hand with that mindset.



I take my responsibilities seriously. Government job? Far from it. I work in a manufacturing plant 40-60 hours a week, own my house and cars and am putting our oldest through college and the youngest is leaving for college in August. I make enough money to pay my bills but not enough to buy a splitter. Everything by hand. I STILL find time to cut more wood than just enough to last one winter. If I go down and can't cut then guess what I have plenty on hand to carry me through. No I don't have my own woodlot. I scavenge and trade skills for wood rights. I was born with common sense. A priceless commodity these days.




OH_Varmntr said:


> Mad? Not at all, I find it very amusing that someone would get bent out of shape over what wood someone burns in their wood burner, so much so that they question the very foundation of a man and how he handles his responsibilities. Especially over the internet.



I get bent out of shape because of the people who burn carelessly and cause enough smoke so that my right to burn are being affected by the EPA. A man who shucks his responsibilities has no foundation.




OH_Varmntr said:


> Even if the LP delivery truck came to my door, they'd have no place to stick it. Natural gas? Don't have that either. Heat pump? Nope. Electric baseboard? Not anymore. Wood is my only source of heat. Now that you mention it, I feel so terrible about this all, that I'm just going to let my fire go out. Afterall, I sure don't want to let my family down because I wasn't able to get ahead enough to have dry wood to keep them warm.



Just another validation to my point why you should never run out of wood.

You still haven't defended the position of running out of firewood. Just saying.....


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 21, 2014)

brenndatomu said:


> And that stockpile sure is nice when that knee (or whatever) surgery comes up, ya don't hafta run out and cut green to burn right off the truck.



I'll elaborate on that, even though I don't have to.

I had quite a large pile of wood cut and thrown into a ready-to-split pile in my backyard. Then I blew out my left knee by merely standing from a squatting position. I know, I know, shame on me for not doing it while I was splitting and stacking wood so it would dry. 

Once I recovered and got back to work, it wasn't 6 weeks before I was off again. Not much a guy can do when the docs tell ya you have cancer and require surgery. I guess I could've told him to pound sand and wait a few weeks so I can satisfy others' needs for me to split and stack some wood so it's nice and dry this winter. Don't feel bad though, it wasn't cancer after all, but I needed the surgery regardless. 

And I don't have to cut green and burn it right off the truck. I helped a guy this last weekend and he gave me a share for helping him out. I was lazy I know (see I admitted it!) and threw it on the ground in front of the owb instead of stacking it nicely before burning it. 



Bushmans said:


> I take my responsibilities seriously. Government job? Far from it. I work in a manufacturing plant 40-60 hours a week, own my house and cars and am putting our oldest through college and the youngest is leaving for college in August. I make enough money to pay my bills but not enough to buy a splitter. Everything by hand. I STILL find time to cut more wood than just enough to last one winter. If I go down and can't cut then guess what I have plenty on hand to carry me through. No I don't have my own woodlot. I scavenge and trade skills for wood rights. I was born with common sense. A priceless commodity these days.
> 
> I get bent out of shape because of the people who burn carelessly and cause enough smoke so that my right to burn are being affected by the EPA. A man who shucks his responsibilities has no foundation.
> 
> ...



Again, I applaud you, sir. I too, work 40-60 hours a week, and make enough money to pay my bills. Don't have kids, am only 3 years into a mortgage, and am still paying on a car, but I see your point. Well done, I won't argue any point you made there. Sounds like you were born not only with common sense, but also with a superior complex that makes you feel the need to dictate how others should burn wood. As Joe Dirt would say, "Hey man, that's cool."

Running out of firewood? Pretty sure, no I'm very sure I never stated anywhere that I have ran out of firewood so I'm resorting to burning green wood. Just to prove a point, I had to get out of my recliner after a long day at work, and go out and snap a few pics for you since I'm assuming you're a picture kinda person.

Here's all the wood I have left that is stacked. Most, if not all of it is green. Again, by green I'm saying it's been stacked and drying less than 6 months.





Here's the before picture of my pile before the winter craziness set it. I actually filled the left side of it up as well. I think you can understand that this year is somewhat of a freak winter. Lots of folks ran out of wood. I sure as heck wouldn't go around calling them lazy and telling them they should quit burning wood and let the LP folks stick it to them. You see, it's not my business of telling people how to live their lives.





Also, I added some green wood (<6 month drying time) to the firebox when I got home from work, which was about an hour ago. It was firing when I went out so I snapped a picture of just how awful the smoke was pouring out of it. Terrible I know...





Oh, and just so you can see how lazy of a person I was this year, here's a load of wood I haven't gotten around to cut, split, and stack yet because I didn't have the time to do so this year (reflecting back upon my 2+ months of down time)...


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 21, 2014)

I won't argue any further than this post. I never stated that you ran out of wood. You implied you had an injury. I simply stated I don't understand how one can run out of wood if it is their source of heating. If you made the assumption I was talking about you then, your bad. My asking you what you did the other 10 months was an opportunity for rebuttal and you answered accordingly. You stock piled a bunch of wood. Proof is in those pictures.
Good for you. Now when someone comes to you begging for wood because they didn't take the time or spend the energy to gather enough what will you think? Poor soul, here is all the wood that I busted my butt to get. I have no problem with you not taking the initiative to get your own. Didn't think so.
I'm glad you can burn green wood with little emissions as I stated in a previous post:



Bushmans said:


> It is your choice in the end. If you can do it cleanly and don't mind the wasted btus then carry on but if you can't and do anyways then don't say you were never warned.



You are lumping yourself into the category not me.
I hope you stay warm and safe during the rest of this miserable winter.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 21, 2014)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Also, I added some green wood (<6 month drying time) to the firebox when I got home from work, which was about an hour ago. It was firing when I went out so I snapped a picture of just how awful the smoke was pouring out of it. Terrible I know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 21, 2014)

Bushmans said:


> I won't argue any further than this post.



And neither will I. Cheers!


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> That sounds too borderline victim mentality for comfort.


HUH?! Yeah, having a 2-3 year supply stacked in my backyard is a _terrible_ victim mentality! 


OH_Varmntr said:


> could've told him to pound sand and wait a few weeks so I can satisfy others' needs for me to split and stack some wood so it's nice and dry this winter.


Not saying that. 2-3 year supply ahead (so it can DRY)...means no worries when things pop up, and you have to miss a year of CSS ing


OH_Varmntr said:


> And I don't have to cut green and burn it right off the truck.


Ohhh, so you don't HAVE to, it is just a CHOICE to burn green, that's even worse!


OH_Varmntr said:


> it's not my business of telling people how to live their lives.


Me neither, but I aint gonna pizz in the stream upstream from you knowing you gonna drink it, specially when there is a better way. We are all citizens of this planet, no sense in "pizzin" in other peoples air stream if there is a better way either! I ain't no tree hugger ('less it's one of the top of the chart BTU trees! ) but when the cloud of pollution blowing across the road is causing brakelites to come on...
I'm not saying that's how all OWBs are,_ just too many_. And burning green is part of that issue


OH_Varmntr said:


> It was firing when I went out so I snapped a picture of just how awful the smoke was pouring out of it.


OK, now let me see a pic of that stack after it has been idling for a hour, which is what most OWBs do _most of the time_ unless you have storage and do batch burns.

I'm not trying to stir up trouble, and the OP has my opinion, but I think _he is _trying to stir up trouble, so I'm gonna sit the rest of this one out...good day sirs!


----------



## ttyR2 (Feb 21, 2014)

The highway I take to a neighboring town weekly has a house along the road with an OWB that is ALWAYS smoking like crazy. Every time I see it, belching out a steady stream of smoke. That said....I have no idea what they burn in it. Could be old truck mudflaps for all I know.


----------



## Poston5 (Feb 21, 2014)

I think I developed an assumption.....everybody that still uses an indoor stove is 100% against burning green wood. Is this true?


----------



## naturelover (Feb 21, 2014)

Eh, one of these days we won't have to worry about it.

When all new stoves and furnaces have to meet these EPA regulations, one will have to season their wood to get it to burn to get anything resembling heat.

I know I can tell the difference with the 30, even wood that is checked and pretty much looks and sounds dry. IF it registers over 20% on the moisture meter, the stove ain't gonna burn it.

In fact, I'm going to have to scrounge around tomorrow for some candle wood and some seasoned dry as I'm about out. I did sell a pickup load of the semi-seasoned this year, but I couldn't use it till next year anyways. Must have been more seasoned than I thought though, as he said he went through it in no time.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 21, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> Was the bulldoze piles not going to smoke when they burned them? That's where the firewood for these boilers comes from. Well.........?



Actually, your original response was about smoke from wood stoves - I did not think there was a need to again define it.
ttyR2 said: ↑
“Remember, the nastier the smoke coming out of your wood stove, the more likely it is we'll just get shut down by the EPA that much sooner. Stop being selfish.


Brush Ape said:


> You're right. I'm going to be a lot more careful. I'm sorry.


I doubt all of the smoke from all of our wood burning devices used to heat our homes comes close to the amount from forest fires, let alone adding all other outdoor wood/brush/leaf fires. But since we are a minority we are an easy target to regulate - then "they" can say that they did something. So the less reasons we give them to take action the better off we are.

That's a sweet score if you are able to repeat it year after year!  In the end maybe you did help some farmer to cut down on his green wood consumption! (LOL - I'm kidding! )


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 21, 2014)

brenndatomu said:


> OK, now let me see a pic of that stack after it has been idling for a hour, which is what most OWBs do _most of the time_ unless you have storage and do batch burns



Mine must be one that hardly smokes during idle. It's dark now or else I would. Check back tomorrow ill grab a shot of it idling.


----------



## Jake Wise (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a homemade owb with no baffle and a 12" stack. I just installed it and have been going back and forth between trees I cut down and throw in and the leavings from my land being being logged 5+ years ago. I get more heat and less smoke out of green than I do from the starting to decay stuff I picked up from the ground. Either way though mine never smokes enough to reach the road 50 yards away, and that is burning green and rotten wood drenched in used oil. I did ask my neighbors if the smoke was getting to their house and they said no so my conscience is clear. Seems like owbs that smoke are not setup correctly.


----------



## zogger (Feb 22, 2014)

Jake Wise said:


> I have a homemade owb with no baffle and a 12" stack. I just installed it and have been going back and forth between trees I cut down and throw in and the leavings from my land being being logged 5+ years ago. I get more heat and less smoke out of green than I do from the starting to decay stuff I picked up from the ground. Either way though mine never smokes enough to reach the road 50 yards away, and that is burning green and rotten wood drenched in used oil. I did ask my neighbors if the smoke was getting to their house and they said no so my conscience is clear. Seems like owbs that smoke are not setup correctly.



If it is burning that well now, imagine if you were two years or more ahead with properly dried good quality wood.

I know you want to use up your junk wood first, get something from it, but..start to put away that green wood and let it dry for two summers.


----------



## John R (Feb 22, 2014)

StihlRockin' said:


> What is your first-hand experience with burning green firewood in your outdoor furnace?
> 
> I've gone to the internet and read some stuff on the topic and talked to a few people, but wanted to really hear about people's personal experience rather what they've become to understand. I'm talking the outdoor type furnaces that heat water and the heat is brought out via a heat exchanger. There would be a fan behind the exchanger in the house and another fan on the door of the furnace.
> 
> ...





Yeah it will work, but you'll get some whinny ass liberals that can't seem to mind their own business, and they will cry about it.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Idling owb
Before the additional 9 foot of stack Installed
,,,


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep, that's about how mine looks when it idles.


----------



## zogger (Feb 23, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> .......and a pizza oven to scavenge some of that free clean heat when I'm not choking out all the poor tourist.



Sell the pizza to the tourist


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 23, 2014)

That would be a sweet idea having a smoker hooked up to it. Heat and smoke while you heat the house.
I haven't done much smoking this winter. Even though I have a built my own custom insulated smoker it's been too darn cold. I did however buy some supplies today for making some snack sticks next weekend. I still have a large amount of ground venison from this past deer season set aside for just such a purpose.


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 23, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> sit there and guard it with a brewski.



For shame! Who would want to do that? LOL


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not that picky on beer, just as long as it's cold, dark, has a thick head and says Guinness on it, then I'll drink it.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 25, 2014)

Guinness is good drink!! Stouts, Porters and Bachs are all very good !!


----------



## ijon (Feb 25, 2014)

I seams like the smoke chamber on the Portage and Main wood boiler could be used as a smoker.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is why you shouldn't put wet wood in a boiler, I've been home a bit more than usual and have been burning cut offs, limbs and ugly s, and it has spit out a some water. I'm picky about what I put in, nothing recognizable as wet, period.


----------



## benp (Feb 26, 2014)

Just mix it with dry if possible. You gotta do what you gotta do.

I do it all the time but I make sure to have pine mixed in with it.

Never ever had the creosote drool and slobber that I have seen some stoves have, but the boiler also has forced air which I feel helps a lot.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Feb 26, 2014)

ijon said:


> I seams like the smoke chamber on the Portage and Main wood boiler could be used as a smoker.


I would never try it with mine, but I think you are right. It has access doors front and back, and temps would be about right I would guess.


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2014)

ijon said:


> I seams like the smoke chamber on the Portage and Main wood boiler could be used as a smoker.


 I have cooked/smoked a few things in my P&M conventional OWB. Back before I retired I brought a furnace thermometer home and did some testing, the smoke passage reaches about 350F while burning and drops to around 200 when idling so the colder it is outside the quicker it cooks, 3 hours for a big baked tater.


----------



## Jake Wise (Feb 27, 2014)

Burning green wood and keeping water temps at 150 in my homemade owb does leave the chamber walls looking pretty nasty. I'm not to worried I will build a barn burner of fire at the end of the season and get it cleaned out.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 27, 2014)

Can you Yes, optimal definately not. I just had to drop a couple cottonwoods that are close to mine b/c this is the most wood I've burnt in the 10yrs of using an outdoor boiler. Still have 2 cords of seasoned wood and I'll be mixing the green cottonwood in to get me through. I'm thinking green wood is still better than fuel oil!


----------



## benp (Feb 27, 2014)

Jake Wise said:


> Burning green wood and keeping water temps at 150 in my homemade owb does leave the chamber walls looking pretty nasty. I'm not to worried I will build a barn burner of fire at the end of the season and get it cleaned out.



Our water temp is set at 125 for off and 115 for on. No buildup issues. 

Our forced air is a "unique" setup. Upper and lower into the firebox and the fan is......don't laugh......a 2200 cfm made for a bounce house that is on a rheostat. I have the fan set to well under half of the full tilt setting. 

When the fan comes on......it's a blast furnace. If the entire firebox and additional heat exchanger were not 5/8 steel......I would be worried sometimes.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone hear from the OP? He made a post and haven't heard from him since. I wonder why?


----------



## Cheesecutter (Mar 1, 2014)

StihlRockin' said:


> Anyone hear from the OP? He made a post and haven't heard from him since. I wonder why?


Didn't hear what he wanted to hear?


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2014)

benp said:


> Our water temp is set at 125 for off and 115 for on. No buildup issues.
> 
> Our forced air is a "unique" setup. Upper and lower into the firebox and the fan is......don't laugh......a 2200 cfm made for a bounce house that is on a rheostat. I have the fan set to well under half of the full tilt setting.
> 
> When the fan comes on......it's a blast furnace. If the entire firebox and additional heat exchanger were not 5/8 steel......I would be worried sometimes.



Why such low water temps? I'm not sure of the exact number but you need to hit 160+ to cook the oxygen out of the boiler water to prevent corrosion from that side. I like 180 off.


----------



## benp (Mar 2, 2014)

gary s said:


> Why such low water temps? I'm not sure of the exact number but you need to hit 160+ to cook the oxygen out of the boiler water to prevent corrosion from that side. I like 180 off.



Gary,

Home made unit. It is what it is. 

Have experimented with higher temps but this seemed to be the happy medium for off/on in subzero temps. 

End result water temp has been a non issue between floor heat in shop/house garage, air to water heat exchanger for house heat, and hot water heater in house.


----------



## greendohn (Mar 2, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> Sounding borderline German.



Yep, Our "Broke Uncle" sent me to Germany at 18y/o while in the Army, I haven't swilled domestic beer since 1985, I also like Ale and the New castle style beers. Beer is my favorite food group..


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 2, 2014)

I delivered a cord of red oak to an OWB user on Friday afternoon. He called me Saturday mid morning, kinda mad. When he woke up at 6 his house was waaaaayyyy too warm in there. I explained to him the differences between green wood and dry wood. 
You can tell some one a hundred times how it is better to burn dry vs. wet. But when they load the stove the same (with dry ) as they do with wet wood, they will not only be able to see the difference, but feel it! lol I am willing to bet he loaded a bit differently last night! 

Ted


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2014)

flyboy553 said:


> I delivered a cord of red oak to an OWB user on Friday afternoon. He called me Saturday mid morning, kinda mad. When he woke up at 6 his house was waaaaayyyy too warm in there. I explained to him the differences between green wood and dry wood.
> You can tell some one a hundred times how it is better to burn dry vs. wet. But when they load the stove the same (with dry ) as they do with wet wood, they will not only be able to see the difference, but feel it! lol I am willing to bet he loaded a bit differently last night!
> 
> Ted


 On less he has an unregulated heat exchanger that just wouldn't happen! Regardless of what wood is in the OWB the most it can do is heat the water quicker, the inside thermostat controls indoor heat. The wood either makes the water hot or it doesn't.


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 2, 2014)

Only reporting what he told me. No need to shoot the messenger! lol

Ted


----------



## NSMaple1 (Mar 2, 2014)

benp said:


> Gary,
> 
> Home made unit. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


 
Do I have this right - you keep your boiler temps between 115 & 125?

If so, I don't understand how you're getting much heat at all out of a W-A HX in your house - let alone getting much heat out of your wood, or everything not being a big creosote mess. Thinking I must be missing something. Is there more info about your boiler & setup in another thread? Curious...


----------



## Cheesecutter (Mar 2, 2014)

Ted, I wonder if the guy normally burns the whole load of wood during the night but your dry wood brought the OWB up to temp and held it there longer so it was still producing heat in the morning like it was supposed to be.


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2014)

Cheesecutter said:


> Ted, I wonder if the guy normally burns the whole load of wood during the night but your dry wood brought the OWB up to temp and held it there longer so it was still producing heat in the morning like it was supposed to be.


 It still doesn't matter with a OWB, either your thermostat is calling for heat or it isn't. If your house gets too hot then you have a mechanical problem running a circ pump when it shouldn't, the same could happen burning oil or propane.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Not always - kind of depends on what he has for heat distribution & controls & how cold it is out.

I know if my water temps are on the hot side, and it's not real cold out, the room will get warmer than usual after the thermostat stops calling for heat because the water that has stopped flowing in my rads has more BTUs to give up as it cools. If he has cast iron rads, that could be pretty significant - but we don't know anything about his system.


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 2, 2014)

Next time I talk to him I will see if I can find out. This guy is a friend of mine so I do see him on occasion. 

The irony of all this is that he drives truck for a living and hauls logs to mills! lol They won't sell him any logs because the mills are paying big bucks for the wood.

Ted


----------



## H-Ranch (Mar 2, 2014)

flyboy553 said:


> I delivered a cord of red oak to an OWB user on Friday afternoon. He called me Saturday mid morning, kinda mad. When he woke up at 6 his house was waaaaayyyy too warm in there. I explained to him the differences between green wood and dry wood.
> You can tell some one a hundred times how it is better to burn dry vs. wet. But when they load the stove the same (with dry ) as they do with wet wood, they will not only be able to see the difference, but feel it! lol I am willing to bet he loaded a bit differently last night!


I've read through some of the threads about complaints wood sellers get from customers and I don't remember seeing that one before. "The wood you sold me puts out too much heat!" LOL

Maybe if you sold Hedge to somebody that filled the stove like they normally would with lesser species and melted it you might hear about it...


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2014)

NSMaple1 said:


> Not always - kind of depends on what he has for heat distribution & controls & how cold it is out.
> 
> I know if my water temps are on the hot side, and it's not real cold out, the room will get warmer than usual after the thermostat stops calling for heat because the water that has stopped flowing in my rads has more BTUs to give up as it cools. If he has cast iron rads, that could be pretty significant - but we don't know anything about his system.



It still has nothing to do with the wood, I have cast iron rads in my man cave and in a rental house, you adjust the thermostat accordingly.


----------



## benp (Mar 2, 2014)

NSMaple1 said:


> Do I have this right - you keep your boiler temps between 115 & 125?
> 
> If so, I don't understand how you're getting much heat at all out of a W-A HX in your house - let alone getting much heat out of your wood, or everything not being a big creosote mess. Thinking I must be missing something. Is there more info about your boiler & setup in another thread? Curious...



Yep. It works. I have no idea.

Shop is at 65 degrees with floor heat give or take, floor heat in house garage is 60 degrees, house is about 75 from the heat exchanger plumbed into the duct work, and the hot water will scald your a*s upon initial turning on of the hot water if it has been sitting a while. Basement itself is also about 75 from the other water to air heat exchanger thats open to the basement.

The creosote during the longer idle times in warm-er weather is on par or better than my friends Central Boiler during the dead winter. Right now just little flakes here and there, not the tar.

This is about the extent of it right now. This is what's on the door.






Like I mentioned before the forced air is an absolute blast furnace and I bet it would melt a commercially made fire box. We can run a full load of Tamarac (Swamp Pine, really hot) with zero issues. As I mentioned the firebox and add on heat exchanger in the firebox is 5/8 steel. So, heat transfer is much slower than what I have seen with my friends CB.

This how far the run is from the stove to the house. I am standing at the entry to the stove house when I took the picture.





I think there are 5 Taco Model 0011 pumps in the whole circulation mix. 2 in stove house, 2 in the house, and 1 in the shop. So needless to say, circulation is not an issue. They are big pumps.

I have a few theories for the reason for the little heat loss from the stove to ultimately back.

One is that the tubing is insulated well. Not CB Thermo-plex insulated but bear with me here.

The tubing for the shop sits on top of 4 feet of sand fill. A good insulator once equalized. There is also foam insulation 4 feet down along the sides of the shop foundation. The shop is also completely spray foam insulated.

The run to the house was not dug in but directional drilled. My neighbor said that he was, if I recall right, 10 feet deep from stove house to main house and then came up into the utility room in the house and connected in. The basement is also spray foamed. over the bare concrete. The garage floor heat is also on top of sand and the sides insulated similarly.

So basically, I really have no idea why it does half way decent, just theories.


----------



## John R (Mar 2, 2014)

gary s said:


> It still doesn't matter with a OWB, either your thermostat is calling for heat or it isn't. If your house gets too hot then you have a mechanical problem running a circ pump when it shouldn't, the same could happen burning oil or propane.


I agree, something is wrong.


----------



## benp (Mar 2, 2014)

John R said:


> I agree, something is wrong.



My thought of what possibly happened. (I am on a theory roll tonite....)

Because of the green or unseasoned wood the btu's were not being put out. Heat in the house was jacked up for some reason to possibly try and compensate for unseasoned wood. Unfortunately, even though the house was set at xx , air temp was actually xx (colder) because the stove was not able to accommodate that set temp.

Good seasoned wood was introduced, now the asking temp was met. 

Translation, hot house.


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 2, 2014)

You got it Benp! I had to call him and find out what was the deal. He had the thermostat set as high as it would go because of the wood he was burning. lol We both enjoyed a good laugh.

Ted


----------



## benp (Mar 2, 2014)

flyboy553 said:


> You got it Benp! I had to call him and find out what was the deal. He had the thermostat set as high as it would go because of the wood he was burning. lol We both enjoyed a good laugh.
> 
> Ted


Good deal. Nice that it was a simple fix!


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 2, 2014)

The part I didn't tell ya was that he knew it was much drier wood, but he might have been out and about and had a beer or twenty so when he got home he forgot to turn the thing down. lol

Ted


----------



## Cheesecutter (Mar 2, 2014)

benp said:


> My thought of what possibly happened. (I am on a theory roll tonite....)
> 
> Because of the green or unseasoned wood the btu's were not being put out. Heat in the house was jacked up for some reason to possibly try and compensate for unseasoned wood. Unfortunately, even though the house was set at xx , air temp was actually xx (colder) because the stove was not able to accommodate that set temp.
> 
> ...


This is sort of what I was getting at only worded differently. I was figuring his overnight load of wood was struggling to get his OWB up to temp. It probably ran low on wood causing the OWB temp to drop, thus his house was cold in the morning because there was no heat available. Either way, he wasn't utilizing the BTUs he needed.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Mar 25, 2014)

gary s said:


> It still doesn't matter with a OWB, either your thermostat is calling for heat or it isn't. If your house gets too hot then you have a mechanical problem running a circ pump when it shouldn't, the same could happen burning oil or propane.



Not somewhere in my area of knowledge, but that sounds right to me.

*StihlRockin'*


----------

